# Home made router jigs



## Ed Varona (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a basic Black and Decker router that I purchased in 1969. I hardly used it and it still looks like brand new. I just got it out of storage and would like to maximize it's use. Since the commercial router jigs are a bit expensive I am looking for ideas on how to make a one.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome, Ed.
You've come to the right place for router jigs.
I suggest you start here Jigs and Fixtures - Router Forums
This is another part of this forum.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Ed, welcome to the RouterForums.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ed Varona said:


> I have a basic Black and Decker router that I purchased in 1969. I hardly used it and it still looks like brand new. I just got it out of storage and would like to maximize it's use. Since the commercial router jigs are a bit expensive I am looking for ideas on how to make a one.


G'day Ed

Welcome to the router forum. 

You have come to the right place for jigs....

Thank you for joining us


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Ed and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Ed, welcome.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

what type of proyects are you making? im sure there is alot of us that can give some advise, just let us know what you are making


----------

